# F-750 dump truck



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

So here is what my dad and I were thinking about doing: having our bobcat (763 with a snow pusher) on our trailer behind our 1995 ford F-750 dump truck (which is a gas engine, stick shift, and single axle) during snow storms doing lots that are close to each other. The truck will not have to be on any major interstate to get to where it needs to be to do the lots. So, our question is how well do you guys think this truck will get around in the snow? We probably won't need it unless it's a bigger storm (6" and up which is a bigger storm for here any way IMO) Or if there is any comments with just this set up. We may just be going crazy, but any comments will be greatly appreciated!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ford, f-750, snowplowing


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Just hauling the skidsteer, put some serious weight in the dump and you`ll be fine.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Pit Crew;1899470 said:


> Just hauling the skidsteer, put some serious weight in the dump and you`ll be fine.


That's what we were maybe thinking about having a salt spreader back there for pretreating and then come hook up the trailer and the loader. Thanks for your reply! I really appreciate it!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i would make sure you have around 10 tons in the back of the dump and good tires on it, and you should not have any real problems


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

tjctransport;1899693 said:


> i would make sure you have around 10 tons in the back of the dump and good tires on it, and you should not have any real problems


Ok, I think if we just have weight back there we will be fine towing the trailer and the loader. I will report back once we get to see how it handles. Thanks guys for helping us!


----------



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey Ty27...I would put 4-5 tons in the bed of your dump bed...any more than that while pulling the trailer with the loader on it and you're going to dog the sh** out of that gas engine! JMO!


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

maxwell;1900151 said:


> Hey Ty27...I would put 4-5 tons in the bed of your dump bed...any more than that while pulling the trailer with the loader on it and you're going to dog the sh** out of that gas engine! JMO!


Actually we've pulled 8 tons of ab3 gravel with the loader in that truck! It will pull it it just wont do any better than 5 mpg if that lol. That truck actually was a propane truck before we bought it. It ran off of the propane in the tank. I see where you are getting at though lol


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

We wish it had a cummins in it for how much we use it lol! We bought it to do a huge landscaping job around a house and a big swimming pool for a friend then we ended up using to make money hauling gravel and now all it does in the winter is take up space and we finally got smart and started thinking about using it in the winter lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Minor details, but Ford didn't make an F750 in '95. 

Probably an F700, since it's a gasser. 

That truck won't hold 10 tons legally. That truck won't move itself plus 10 tons with that 429 in it and you'll need an auxiliary fuel tank to keep it moving if you try.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

But I seen on the news last night that gas was 2.15 a gallon?


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

A company I worked for some time ago tried the same thing. F700 w/429 gasser and a stick. We spent more time extracting the truck, trailer and skid from ditches than we did plowing 20 acres. 

Save your time and efforts for something else.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

mnglocker;1900511 said:


> A company I worked for some time ago tried the same thing. F700 w/429 gasser and a stick. We spent more time extracting the truck, trailer and skid from ditches than we did plowing 20 acres.
> 
> Save your time and efforts for something else.


We may just buy another plow truck for an old blade we have and get another Boss v-xt on our 3500 cummins


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1900394 said:


> Minor details, but Ford didn't make an F750 in '95.
> 
> Probably an F700, since it's a gasser.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the input and advice guys! this was just an idea we had and we didn't have any knowledge of this truck in the snow as we don't run it during the winter unless we absolutely have to. Once again thanks for the advice!


----------

